# 

## -36

! ,        2019    . ,    . , ,   ,   2019     .      ,     ?

----------


## ABell

2019  (...)?       .

----------


## wallon

.       ,     100-      ,     -       .
,      100   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## -36

!     ,

----------


## wallon

,    .

----------


## ABell

> !     ,


   .

----------


## -36

! ,    ( -)           ,         ?

----------


## ABell

?  ,   , " "  -  .

----------


## -36

, ,    (         ,  -          ,           -   ?

----------


## ABell

,    ,  ?  ?

----------


## -36

,   .     -  ,    ?

----------


## ABell

.       .  __     ,       ,   .

----------

